

National alert system mandates new chip in all cell phones - kovar
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2011/05/10/national-emergency-alert-system-set-to-launch-in-nyc/

======
kovar
I have to wonder if this article is incorrect - what part of the problem can't
be solved using services already offered by the cell phone? Is a new chip
really required and, if so, what will it do to costs, and what unwanted
services might be included on this mandatory chip?

